# Potato chips!



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I have to ask everyone, a few times a month I like to have some Lay's potato chips. Amount? Let's say about one of those personal sized bags of 'em, give or take.

Do they cause anyone here more constipation than they normally have without eating them?

I'm beginning to think yes?!?

Please reply.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I ate potato chips on saturday and i am still suffering😊


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I had a 'personal size' bag of Lays with my lunch yesterday at work... I am normally constipated on a daily basis and cannot always tell if certain foods make it worse or not.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

How much do you eat and how often ? Its better to eat a less as possible.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> How much do you eat and how often ? Its better to eat a less as possible.


Was this a rhetorical question or were you addressing one of us in particular?


----------



## ene (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually I have noticed that when I eat them as a snack before bed, I "go" better the next morning. Funny how different people can be.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

flossy said:


> Was this a rhetorical question or were you addressing one of us in particular?


Jeez ! Take it easy. a few times a month = ??? Why don't you try your regular diet minus the potato chips and see if that changes anything?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Jeez ! Take it easy. a few times a month = ??? Why don't you try your regular diet minus the potato chips and see if that changes anything?


'Jeez? Take it easy?'

- ???? -

Okay, I don't understand you.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Jeez ! Take it easy. a few times a month = ??? Why don't you try your regular diet minus the potato chips and see if that changes anything?


You are missing the whole point of my original post, IndianRopeTrick.

I'm always constipated with incomplete bowel movements. I really cannot tell for certain if eating potato chips make me more constipated or not... I think so, not certain.

To clarify: Diet without chips? Constipated.

Diet with delicious chips? Constipated.

That's why I wanted to to ask other board members if they feel eating them causes them more constipation or not. Capish?


----------



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

I do not eat chips often but I have never found them to cause an issue with my IBS when I do eat them


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

ChrissyLynn said:


> I do not eat chips often but I have never found them to cause an issue with my IBS when I do eat them


Thanks for the reply, ChrissyLynn.

P.S. If that is you in the picture, we have a very similar hair style.


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

Chips are hit or miss with me. Most of the time they don't affect me... but on occasion they really mess me up.


----------



## Newlinzessuser (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's the fat in the chips that makes you constipated. So, if you haven't ingested alot of fat in other foods, you might be ok. Otherwise, you might get even more constipated. At least that what happens to me. What about peanut butter? I love it, and sometimes just gotta have some, then I'm miserable for days afterward. Has anyone else had that experience?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Newlinzessuser said:


> I think it's the fat in the chips that makes you constipated. So, if you haven't ingested alot of fat in other foods, you might be ok. Otherwise, you might get even more constipated. At least that what happens to me. What about peanut butter? I love it, and sometimes just gotta have some, then I'm miserable for days afterward. Has anyone else had that experience?


Yea, sometimes I have a few spoonfuls of peanut butter and I seem more constipated than usual. But for me it's hard to tell because I'm always constipated (sighs).


----------



## Wissey (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Flossy I have similar problems to you and I THINK the odd packet of low fat crips doesn't make things any worse(doesn't make them better though!) Wer're all different though-I hope you can tolerate Lays if you like them. I know I can tolerate Mark and Spencers baked crisps once in a while.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

I eat potato chips regularly - and unfortunately have been experiencing trouble with C again lately even though I'm on Miralax every day. I started to wonder about white potatoes, are they typically more prone to cause C? Research online doesn't reveal anything really conclusive - I know everyone is different. But I did find sweet potatoes were favored over white in general, for better nutrition and (maybe) not as likely to cause C. There are several sweet potato products I've seen in the freezer isle - and in the snack isle at the store. I recall buying sweet potato chips years ago for the heck of it, I thought they were good. I wonder if I should switch to only the sweet variety for a while?

Per Flossy's and Newlinzessuser's posts sounds like I should also cut back on peanut butter. That will be hard to do.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Stevect06 said:


> I eat potato chips regularly - and unfortunately have been experiencing trouble with C again lately even though I'm on Miralax every day. I started to wonder about white potatoes, are they typically more prone to cause C? Research online doesn't reveal anything really conclusive - I know everyone is different. But I did find sweet potatoes were favored over white in general, for better nutrition and (maybe) not as likely to cause C. There are several sweet potato products I've seen in the freezer isle - and in the snack isle at the store. I recall buying sweet potato chips years ago for the heck of it, I thought they were good. I wonder if I should switch to only the sweet variety for a while?
> 
> Per Flossy's and Newlinzessuser's posts sounds like I should also cut back on peanut butter. That will be hard to do.
> 
> Peanut butter is awesome! But I think it clogs me up. I used to LOVE eating raw, unsalted almonds, but same thing. I think eating most any kind of nuts lead to constipation, for those who are prone to that... It's too bad, they're really good for ya (sighs).


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Join the (former) club with the unsalted almonds! I heard many good things about almonds as well, and unlike most others prefer the unsalted variety.

Previously I'd have lightly or unsalted nuts on hand - but I also assumed they'd be not such a good idea if you have constipation.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just had to find this old thread!


















Had potato chips 3 days in a row this week, about a small cereal bowl full each day. I kinda think they make my constipation a little bit worse. I try not to eat them, but I am a recovering drug addict, over 20 years clean and sober, and I do get a certain thrill from eating certain foods. This week, besides the chips? Cake! Love it. Hits that pleasure center in my brain. And no problem with it giving me more constipation.

I love super-sugary foods and salty stuff. It's in my DNA, as they say.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Potato chip update (since things are a bit slow around here lately):

I've been on another potato chip kick the last few months, since I originally posted this. I really don't think that they make my CC any worse, or if they do? Just a tiny bit worse.... not enough to stop eating them.







I'm sure I'll get sick of them in another month or two anyhow, then that will be that.

My new fav? Anything with ridges, like this:










...And extra salt!









P.S. I gotta check my blood pressure again, I put a bit of salt on most foods I eat, and I know that's not good to do.







But hey, it just makes most stuff taste better. IMHO


----------



## tinhearts (Feb 21, 2020)

flossy said:


> I have to ask everyone, a few times a month I like to have some Lay's potato chips. Amount? Let's say about one of those personal sized bags of 'em, give or take.
> 
> Do they cause anyone here more constipation than they normally have without eating them?
> 
> ...


----------



## tinhearts (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello! This is how I found this site! I asked if I could eat potato chips with IBS after I ate the chips

So Ill see how I do.
Thank you for the questions!
Sincerely


----------

